# Dishnetwork 322 Receiver Update Problem



## bilalbajwa (Nov 1, 2009)

I have 322 receiver and its software was not updated. I updated the software but still its not working please guide me what is wrong and settings that i have to make sure etc etc.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

On the remote, hit "Menu, Menu" and see what the System Info screen says.

Then, go to Menu, 6, 1, 1, and see what kind of dish/LNB/switch configuration the receiver thinks it's connected to.


----------



## santoshphenomenal (Nov 13, 2009)

May I Know what exactly the problem you are facing right now?


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

bilalbajwa said:


> I have 322 receiver and its software was not updated. I updated the software but still its not working please guide me what is wrong and settings that i have to make sure etc etc.


Receivers that have at least L4.26 should have no software issues that would prevent the receiver from operating properly. Verify that updates are enabled . That shd be it!


----------



## ahmed1 (Nov 16, 2009)

dragon342 said:


> Receivers that have at least L4.26 should have no software issues that would prevent the receiver from operating properly. Verify that updates are enabled . That shd be it!


I do agree with the above poster


----------

